# Darlington Dog Show preview



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

From Pekingese to Great Dane, this weekend, Newby Hall will play host to one of the largest collection of dogs in the country, as the Darlington Championship Dog Show comes to the grounds of the historic house.

The event is the 41st annual show staged by Darlington Dog Show Society, and promises a display of every single breed that is recognised by the Kennel Club. Dogs will be bringing their owners from all corners of the British Isles for the show, and literally hundreds of dogs will be participating, to win the coveted "Best in Show" prize.

On Friday 18 September, the Hound, Terrier and Utility Breeds will be competing, whilst on Saturday, the focus is on Working and Pastoral Breeds. Sunday will see Gundog and Toy breeds being preened and shown off, culminating in the prestigious Best in Show, Best Puppy in Show and Best Veteran in Show awards.

Dogs in each category will have to exhibit in front of National and International Judges who will assess and make their choice to go through the various stages. Exhibitors will also be hoping to qualify for the world's most famous dog show - Crufts - due to take place in March 2010.

As last year, Darlington Dog Show is championing the cause for the British and Irish Native Vulnerable Breeds and a special dedicated marquee will be available to display information and examples of these 'home grown' varieties, which are sadly declining in numbers. The purpose is to highlight the plight of these dogs that are disappearing from their natural habitat namely - Great Britain and Ireland - and to prevent their extinction!

*The Kennel Club is supporting Puppy Farm Awareness Day on the 19th September. The aim is to educate prospective puppy buyers on the correct way to buy a puppy and how to ensure that buyers stop lining the pockets of unscrupulous dog breeders who mass breed purely for profit, treating the dogs as commodities only and disregarding their health, basic needs and care. *

"If you are a dog lover living in the North of England, Newby Hall is the place to be this weekend, as this is an unrivalled event attracting some of the most beautiful canines in the country," says Newby Hall's administrator, Stuart Gill.

The event runs from 9.30am to approximately 4.00pm each day.

Admission is by car park entry, with admission prices of just £10.00 per car. No dogs other than those which are exhibiting will be allowed into the showground.

This weekend is also the penultimate weekend of Newby Hall's opening season; a last chance for visitors to enjoy the still stunning displays of the renowned herbaceous borders, ride on the miniature railway or visit the contemporary sculpture trail through the woodland walk. Usual admission prices apply for entry into the grounds and Hall itself: £8.00 for adults, £7.00 for concessions and £6.50 for children (house admission is extra). The gardens are open from 11.00am to 5.00pm Tuesday to Sunday (Hall from 12 noon until 4.00pm) until the end of September.

* For more details on the dog show, please call 0191 4162606.

For more information, about Newby Hall please call 0845 4504068 or visit Newby Hall - Homepage

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

